

Start a startup while graduating ,possible ? - irock13

hello , i am a guy at his 22 , graduating in engineering final year in india, i always wanted to start a startup but the problem here in india is that i cant find seed investment(not great startup culture) , so i decided to come to usa for MS(master of science), now i have following questions :<p>1) can i start a startup while graduating in usa having a american co founder and joining after an year ?<p>2) if its possible ,how much difference does reputation of college makes (i do not intend to to take a job) on finding future co founder ?<p>3) if thats not possible then what are my possible options?<p>p.s.  i asked this before but couldnt get any satisfactory answer.<p>your advice would be critical in my carrier decision 
thanks
======
cgherb911
1) If the question concerns visas then i don't know. 2) none 3) Nothing is
impossible. Entrepreneurs inherently do the impossible. If someone doesn't
think what your doing is impossible, stupid, or ridiculous, you're not
changing things.

regarding ps - what kind of answers are you looking for? Please specify and I
would be happy to be more specific.

~~~
irock13
thanks for reply frankly speaking i dont know about specific questions but
here i`ll try to clear it out .

i have already worked on couple of startup , i have read almost all essays of
paul graham , read Founders at Work , what i want to tell is that i really
really want to start a startup and know things about it (make something people
want , remain cheap and lean etc ), so right now i have decided to do MS in
computers ,just to be in usa i am planning to find a a co founder as stated
above . so my question : how could a indian college student (who has already
worked on some startup) start a startup in USA . reply if thats not clear ...

